# Aqueon 55/75 noisy



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 75g with tropical fish (pretty heavy load I would say) and until yesterday I was running a flucal C3 and an aquaclear 50 very successfully (meaning that for the two months after its cycle weekly tests are great and have no problems). Just to note here that the tank is heavily planted and for the past month I have at around 100 baby snails (if anyone wants some for free contact me). 

Anyway, back to the filters, I decided to supplement with a better filter and replace the two HOBs I had but for financial reasons and because I am of the idea that since the filters I have do a good job, there is no reason to change them, I decided to just add a third HOB. I picked the Aqueon 55/75 (for $27 by the way), modified the media inside and installed it some hours ago. This is not the first time I run a quietflow as I used to have a QF10 some months ago in another tank.

Now, I see no issues with water sounds, waterfall effects etc that many people complain. But there IS a pretty noisy humming which gets a bit better when I take the lid off. It is pretty noisy still though. Anyone had the same issue?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe take out the impeller and double check the impeller shaft is secure. No reason for noise from a brand new filter. BTW, yesterday at least, maybe longer, petsmart has AC filters for 50 percent off. You know how good the ac filters are because you own one. If petsmart still has them for 50 percent off, I would return the aqueon and get an AC. If you want to keep the other ones running, then go with probably AC 70. Consider this for media to use with it, filter floss in the bottom and filling the rest with bio media. Because its an extra filter, you can take advantage of more options, the floss will do a nice job of polishing the water and you will have lots more bio media. The only drawback I have with ac filters is if used with just their media, you don't get very good polishing. When I have a single filter, I use the sponge and bio media, but sometimes I like to double the bio media just to have extra for seeding other tanks and so on and that leaves little space for filter floss, because of your other filters, you don't really need the sponge. Just an idea to consider.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

yeah i know about their 50% off AC filters but they were out of both 70 and 110. And to be honest the only difference I see between AC and QF after a year of having both, is the media vs cartridges, since I modified the QF, they are virtually the same. Of course except for the noise! I hope it stops and I will check the impeller. Maybe even lubricate it


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

I opened the part where the impeller is and I see nothing weird. Tomorrow I will put some vaseline all over the impeller and maybe things will get better. I don't know what else to think about


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

could just be a manufacturing defect. Should be easy to exchange it at the store.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

At this point I wish it were. I guess I have nothing to lose if I exchange it


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

update

I applied vaseline and it seems quieter now. Not quiet, but better for sure. By the way, anyone knows if it is necessary to keep the blue thing at the end of the flow? the big blue plastic thingy. They say it creates bubbles that oxygenate the water and it is supposed to eliminate the noise from water falling but it actually enhances it. A bit annoying


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the blue parts are supposed to house the bacteria on those filters from my understanding. I say return it and find another petsmart in the area that has an ac 70 in stock


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

A small update since I swapped the quietflow with the aquaclear 110. The difference is not that big. Apparently, bigger filters are noisier than smaller ones and loose parts make them even noisier. So, check your intake tubes to be well in place, also you can take of the lid as this ads to the noise.


----------

